# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Afstudeeronderzoek Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen

## JoostW

Beste lezer, 

Mijn naam is Joost Willems. Ik ben student Bedrijfskunde aan de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen. Via deze weg wil ik u vragen mij te helpen bij mijn afstudeeronderzoek. Voor deze Masterthesis doe ik onderzoek naar werk-thuis balans, werktevredenheid en verloopintentie. Voor dit model heb ik respondenten nodig die werken in de verpleegkunde of die een verpleegkundige opleiding hebben genoten. 

Ik wil u vragen de vragenlijst in te vullen (deze is te bereiken via de link) om mij van data te voorzien. Deze vragenlijst kost u ongeveer 5 minuten en wordt geheel anoniem behandeld. De eerste set vragen betreft algemene informatie en uw thuissituatie en het tweede deel zal verder ingaan op uw beleving in de drie genoemde onderwerpen van het onderzoek.

Link naar de vragenlijst: http://fmru.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_9vmyCUZEsmPLV0o

Ik heb voor het onderzoek 200 respondenten nodig. Hier zit ik nog lang niet aan dus iedereen die mij kan helpen of die vrienden/collega's heeft die mij kunnen helpen is mooi meegenomen. 

Joost Willems

Student Bedrijfskunde

Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen

----------


## JoostW

Ik zit nu in de laatste fase van mijn afstuderen. Iedereen die heeft meegewerkt ontzettend bedankt!

----------


## sietske763

ben vpk geweest, kan ik nog meedoen of is alles al afgesloten

----------


## JoostW

Bedankt voor de moeite, maar de lijst is gesloten. Ik zit in de laatste fase en de deadline nadert. Maar toch bedankt  :Smile:

----------

